# Rediscovering old colors



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 10, 2006)

I decided to use some colors that I haven't worn in over a year, ya know... rediscovering old colors and making new combos.

my quick I gotta be dressed in 30 minutes look... bleh
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...vered06001.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...vered06002.jpg

I used: Structural brown, Naked Lunch, cedar chip by iman,
Rich brown by bobbi brown

Now what I rediscovered... pink bronze!

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...vered06014.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...vered06008.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...vered06017.jpg

I used: Bare canvas, pink bronze, flammable, basic red, beauty marked


----------



## Julie (Jan 10, 2006)

Pretty! I can never get Pink Bronze to work for me but it looks great on you.


----------



## user3 (Jan 10, 2006)

Total hotness! Pink bronze looks like...well it looks damn hot!


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 10, 2006)

love the second one!


----------



## maianne (Jan 10, 2006)

Pink bronze looks absolutely amazing on you!!


----------



## eviestevie (Jan 10, 2006)

your brows are freakin flawless. so wrong!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 10, 2006)

Holy cow! You look fantastic! (and your hair kicks a$$!)


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

very very pretty


----------



## baby_raindrop (Jan 10, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Villainiss (Jan 10, 2006)

I love these looks!  It's like a second Christmas when you realize all the fun stuff you've got all over again!


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 10, 2006)

pink bronze!!! 

im giving you a dreamy look


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 10, 2006)

LOVING pink bronze on ya!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 10, 2006)

Very pretty, love the second look.


----------



## mgrattan (Jan 10, 2006)

Those look awesome! I really like the pink bronze look.


----------



## caramel_kisses (Jan 10, 2006)

You're beautiful.  Those colors look great on you.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks guys! your the best!


----------



## user4 (Jan 10, 2006)

can u purdy please tell me where u placed all the colors in the second one... the pink/purple one... im sooo feeling that one. i love it!!!


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Jan 10, 2006)

wow the pink looks so good on you!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_can u purdy please tell me where u placed all the colors in the second one... the pink/purple one... im sooo feeling that one. i love it!!!_

 
Sure ! no problem, next time I won't rush and I'll be more detailed....
I used: Bare Canvas as a base using my 242 , Next I used a sponge tip applicator, wet it with a drop of mixing medium and applied Pink bronze to the lid, then blended it into the crease with a 162. I took another sponge tip applicator and applied Flammable to my outer crease and blended it out with a 162. Next I put basic red in the crease and blended it out with a 162. Lastly, I put Beauty Marked on my outer lid & crease and blended it upwards with a 222.
I hope that was what you were looking for


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 11, 2006)

I *LOVE* how you highlight your brows! I wish I could wear flammable. It's the one paint I am allergic too.


----------



## trishee03 (Jan 11, 2006)

I love the last one...HOT!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 11, 2006)

This is amazing!!


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Jan 11, 2006)

The 2nd one is great.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome! I'm definately trying Pink Bronze with Beauty Marked! I'm going to a Creole restaurant tomorrow with dark red walls and lots of black laquer fixtures. I think this would be a neat place to test drive it


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jan 11, 2006)

woo super pretty. and you have the hottest hair ever!


----------



## KJam (Jan 11, 2006)

total hotness, girl!


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 11, 2006)

i love under ur brow the color looks so amazing and bright


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 11, 2006)

those are my favs....i love your color placement and your blending is awesome,your such a beautiful woman!and your eyebrows are ALWAYS perfect!and i lllooooove your hair and the color.the red look so hot!i wanna put some red or purple in my hair but im skeered


----------



## black_crx (Jan 11, 2006)

Oaaah.. you look so hot! These colors are great on your smooth, dark skin! You are a very beautiful woman!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 11, 2006)

i love the second one!!


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 11, 2006)

gorgeous FOTD!


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 11, 2006)

Can I just say that you are very pretty. I love your makeup.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



## Midgard (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 11, 2006)

GEEEZZZZNESS. I love your stuff! Just love it. It's absolutely perfect.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 11, 2006)

love the second one!


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 11, 2006)

Freakin hot as always


----------



## shes a REAL card (Jan 12, 2006)

ok i literally GASPED when i saw the second set!  you are so amazingly hot to begin with, and hotDAMN those colors look a-mazing


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 12, 2006)

I love these colours on you, you are wearing the s**t out of them!! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Pei (Jan 12, 2006)

Everything's so amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 12, 2006)

nice...


----------



## aziza (Nov 16, 2006)

You guys can hate me for bumping this...I can't help it!


----------



## labwom (Nov 16, 2006)

I love it and your hair is so cute! I have not used my Pink Bronze since I bought it last year and I only used it for about a month if that! It looks so good on you I think that I may have to rediscover it soon!  You made it look soo good!!!


----------



## stephbunny (Nov 16, 2006)

I would have never thought to put the pink bronze with those combinations!  It loooks gorgous!!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow...amazing skills


----------



## Saints (Nov 16, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_I *LOVE* how you highlight your brows!_

 
& so do i! the 2nd look is lovely =D


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 16, 2006)

Love your entire look.... ghorjus.


----------



## mellz (Nov 16, 2006)

Love the pink bronze!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_You guys can hate me for bumping this...I can't help it!_

 
No, we can’t hate you for admiring a masterpiece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I doubt she’ll come on here, cause she’s been gone for months. I wish she would come back and do some more looks for us


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 16, 2006)

great blending.. this is WHY i NEEEEEED pink bronze


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 16, 2006)

pretty


----------



## Me220 (Nov 16, 2006)

Your looks are inspiring. I love your eyebrows.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 17, 2006)

You are so gorgeous!!! I love the hair,brows and your makeup is flawless, really pretty.


----------



## claresauntie (Nov 18, 2006)

Lovin' the pink bronze look! FANTABULOUS.


----------



## labwom (Nov 18, 2006)

I can not get over how beautiful this looks on you! I tried it today and it turned out to be a complete mess lol!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 18, 2006)

my GAWD the pink bronze look is GORGEOUS!!!!!! u look amazing!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh wow. Now I actually have an idea of what to do with Pink Bronze!!! Thanks! That looks gorgeous.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 4, 2008)

I loooove this 2nd look.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 4, 2008)

Those colors look awesome on you!  Nice job


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 4, 2008)

I so love it when you post.. All the looks are hot


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 5, 2008)

I am in love with this one!! And I love your brows!!!


----------

